# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  MN vet recommendation?

## mainbutter

With the increased cold weather and overall dry conditions, it seems I may not have done enough to keep my blood python 100% healthy, and I'm pretty sure I'm dealing with my first case of RI.  Classic wheezing sounds, no bubbles or saliva so I'm hoping I caught it early.

Anyone have a recommendation for a vet in the twin cities area?  The MN herp society has a few listings, so I'm going to be calling a few tomorrow afternoon.

----------

